
Harried parents forgo home school - tareqak
https://apnews.com/a3e86445d1387ecd8d1df8f9f7743e1f
======
joezydeco
I'm one of those parents trying to shepherd two kids through the remote
learning swamp. It's not a great situation.

So since this is HN, here's an opportunity: What our teachers are trying to do
is manage the kids' workflow using Google Classroom and conduct quizzes and
tests via Google Forms.

This is a _competely broken system_. There's no way to manage and track
attendance, no unified interface to organize the various assignments and
workflow, and trying to ask open-ended quiz answers by a GForms text box is
useless (e.g. typing "wash your hands" when the answer expected is "wash ones
hands")

I don't know if Blackboard or any of these other class management apps are any
better. We need something better.

